#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  good english sentences and it's translation

## Mohamed

LOVE starts with a SMILE , grows with a KISS
and ends with a TEAR

(        )

DON'T cry over anyone who
won't cry over you

(     )

Good FRIENDS are hard to find, harder to leave
and impossible to forget

(         )

You can only go as far
as you push

(     )

ACTIONS speak louder
than words

(    )


The HARDEST thing to do is watch the one
you love, love somebody else

(             )


DON'T let the past hold you back
you're missing the good stuff

(          )


LIFE'S SHORT. If you don't look around once in
a while you might miss it

(        )


Some people make the world SPECIAL
just by being in it

(        )


When it HURTS to look back
and you're SCARED to look ahead, you can look beside
you and your BEST FRIEND will be there

(         
       )


TRUE FRIENDSHIP "NEVER" ENDS
Friends are FOREVER

(        )


Good friends are like STARS You don't
always see them
but you know they are ALWAYS
THERE

(       
     )


DON'T frown. You never know who
is falling in love with your smile

(         )


What do you do when the only person who can
make you stop crying is the person who made you cry

(         
    )


Everything is okay in the end
If it's not okay, then it's not the end

(              )


Most people walk in and out of your life
but only FRIENDS leave footprints in your heart

(      
         )See More: good english sentences and it's translation

----------


## ahmed

Thank You

----------

